# Ultrasound Billing



## Daingerous (Jan 30, 2013)

How should my office be billing for CPT 93970 and 93971 if there is only a Physicians Assistant present in the office and the ultrasound results are being read by the Doctor at a different appointment? Should we use a modifier -TC? Please help me with different solutions and/or scenarios.

Thanks,

Jarod D.


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to clarify the TC portion is for the equipment, tech, etc and the 26 modifier is for the physician interp. When you are supplying both parts you bill globably by using  no modifiers and receive full reimbursment. I am pretty sure that venous ultrasounds do not require the MD to be on site- just general supervision but you can check the fee schedule to be sure. If the ultrasound did require MD supervision then the MD would have had to be on site to have billed period.


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to clarify the TC portion is for the equipment, tech, etc and the 26 modifier is for the physician interp. When you are supplying both parts you bill globably by using  no modifiers and receive full reimbursment. I am pretty sure that venous ultrasounds do not require the MD to be on site- just general supervision but you can check the fee schedule to be sure. If the ultrasound did require direct MD supervision then the MD would have had to be on site to have billed period.


----------

